

Do What You Love - by Tom Kelley - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/do-what-you-love-by-tom-kelley

======
alabut
" _In the pursuit of self-discovery, Kelley suggests keeping a laboratory
notebook tracking the happiest moments in life to discover our own true
passions._ "

Smart idea - we often assume we know ourselves and motivations better than we
actually do. Keeping one of those little pocket cahier Moleskines around to
jot down any loose ideas you have is just a good idea in general, it's a way
to see what background tasks your parallel processing right brain has been
working on while the left brain has been cranking through the work that pays
the bills.

